
Truly New Marketing Trends - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981317/What-are-a-few-truly-new-marketing-trends
======
yoz-y
A recent marketing trend that drives me nuts is sites that dynamically change
the website's title when you switch to another tab to something like "John Doe
is typing..."

